# Funk'd Golf Products



## topcatsolo (Feb 8, 2009)

I have recently purchased yet another piece of fantastic kit from the undiscovered heroes at Funk'd Golf.

It all started about 6 months ago when i bought a pencil bag from them, the bag is just amazing, super-comfy double straps, very clever pockets (additional well done on those chaps) and hold a full set with ease! The only improvement I would make is to put a full lenth divider in as there is currently only a divider at the oppening of the bag. Other than that, its the best little bag I've seen, far better features wise than my old Titleist one.

Now i have added to my collection of Funk'd Golf products with some Pom-Pom headcovers which my pro is very jealous of, an Umbrella which is super good in the wind and possibly the finest Carbretta Leather glove I have ever used, its easily on a par with my old Players Gloves and almost half the Price!

Here's the big bonus, beacause of the range they offer, if, like me you like everything to match, you can, (just like me) get all there products in the same colour scheme!

Fantastic.

Long live Funk'd Golf!

Cheers
Rob

------------------------
In the bag:
Handicap: 11.2
TM R7 Limited with Proforce V2 88g X
TM Tour Burner 14.5 degree fairway with Proto 80g X
TM TP MB Irons 2-9 with Rifle 6.5
TM MB Z Wedges 48, 54, 59 with project X 6.5
Scotty Circa 62 No. 6 (from Custom Shop)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Tell us a bit more about yourself and where you play. I have to say the cynic in me thinks this is just a marketing ploy for funkd goods but I hope I am wrong. If I am I look forward to seeing you on the main forum joining in the first class chats and debates.


----------



## RGuk (Feb 8, 2009)

Interesting first post....you seem very enthusiastic....?suspiciously so?

I hope you've posted this is all innocence, otherwise....


----------



## topcatsolo (Feb 8, 2009)

Fair comment, it does seem a bit 'markety' when i read it back but it's genuine praise for a great little company, I'd been looking for a decent pencil bag for a while as my old one was knackered, just really pleased! 

I'm a member at Brickhampton Golf club, just outside Gloucester but I also play alot at Cotswold Hills GC in cheltenham as its only a mile from my house and I'm good friends with the Pro there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome. What do you play off? Forgive our cynicism but this thread and the buy/sell one do tend to attract a lot of spammers only interested in flogging their overpriced 2nd rate sites. 

Good to have another newbie on board. Make yourself at home and look forward to seeing you on the main thread real soon


----------



## topcatsolo (Feb 8, 2009)

Handicap is 11.2 but hope to drop into single figures over the summer, i think it's acheivable but we'll see!

I totaly understand you being weary of spammers and idiots just trying to get something for nothing, i'm always a bit iffy of people who rave about stuff!

forums seem really helpful, glad to find a decent number of like minded people!


----------



## brendy (Feb 8, 2009)

Funkd golf is a little like MD golf, started off relatively recently and have some very pretty golf gloves and grips (hats, bags etc too but not seen them in the flesh), Im going to be trying some this time around with my driver and wedges over the usual golf pride stuff. Our pro stocks the grips etc and they do look and feel quite nice.


----------



## big_russ (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a Purple slim retro putter grip and the feel is excellent. Great quality and a lovely soft tacky feel. I may be tempted to try some of the other grips when its time to change.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 11, 2009)

Headcovers just dont do it for me.

Liked the look of the small pencil bags but not the stand bags, I guess each to their own. Umbrella looks decent though.


----------

